

Tell HN: Chicago Holiday Meetup (Help Us Schedule) - tptacek

Patrick McKenzie's in town and people seem to want to meet him. As his agent in this matter I have advised him that what we should do is hold an impromptu HN meetup, and he has agreed. Brad Flora and two other people have signaled interest via email.<p>What we need to do is figure out a date. "Impromptu" means "we don't have much time"; Patrick returns to Japan early in January. We could do as early as this week or as late as next week.<p>We also don't know where we'll have it, but that's a function of who's in; if it's just the people we have now, I'll buy dinner at The Publican (I feel like I owe Brad); as we add people, we'll pick a more appropriate venue. It'll be downtown somewhere.
======
tptacek
I vote Wednesday the 29th but am open to alternate suggestions.

~~~
sachinag
29th or 30th is my vote; however, I'm busy at night, so my vote would be for
an afternoon meetup on either day. If that's not an option, I suppose y'all
can consider this an out-of-town vote for Rahm.

~~~
tptacek
A consensus is starting to emerge for 29/30 (but would be instantly broken if
Patrick can't do those days). Having said that:

How's 4PM-ish for you? If we ended up at Publican, 3.30-4 is actually a
fantastic time for it, since you can just show up at that hour.

~~~
ch00
29th has my vote, however for those of us still stuck at a 9-5, will the
meetup still be going strong at 5:30 or 6?

~~~
tptacek
I can't imagine we'll be sparse at 5:30.

------
eddylu
Want to do this as a grubwith.us meal? We've been talking to the Publican and
can schedule the meal for the 29th at 4. This way everyone prepays for their
meal, shares a bunch of food, family style, and there's no payment drama at
the end.

Let me know and we can set it up.

~~~
tptacek
I'm down with that!

Note though that the kitchen at Publican doesn't open until 5PM, and they book
up reliably. We usually sneak in at 4PM at grab empty seats until 6 or so.

There's a light menu (and of course an extraordinary beer list) available
starting at 3.30, though.

~~~
anthonycerra
Never been to the Publican. Just took a look at their beer list - amazing!

------
epochwolf
27th-29th works for me (I'm in Green Bay, WI, but I'd love to drive down)

------
maukdaddy
How early in Jan? I vote Jan 3 since most will be done traveling by that
point.

Edit: Is tomorrow (12/20) too early?

~~~
tptacek
I can do Jan 3, but only if you vote the thread up so more people can see it.
Otherwise I vote tomorrow.

~~~
mortenjorck
This gets my vote. Will a lot of us be traveling the week between Christmas
and New Years?

------
brandnewlow
29th or 30th works for me. Publican sounds awesome, never been!

------
hikari17
I'm gone the 28th-30th, unfortunately, so I'd vote for anything before or
after that (January 3rd would be ideal.)

Either way, though, welcome to Chicago, Patrick!

------
catlike
I vote for the Publican, 29th/30th

------
harper
The 30th works for me. would love to meet up.

~~~
detour1999
Ditto.

------
acabal
I'd love to come but I have a friend visiting that week, and I don't want to
leave her to fend for herself that night :(

~~~
tptacek
Bring her. We seem to be aiming at Publican, which is an awesome place.

------
Groxx
Sounds like I'll be joining up (apologies on the late-add, been sick >.< ).
Sounds like fun!

------
there
27th, 29th, or sometime this week all work for me

------
cosgroveb
I haven't met any of you Chicago HNers before but I would love to. Next week
is best for me and I would also vote for the 29th.

------
eduardo_f
I'm in. Any day before January 3rd works for me.

PS: tptacek, I'm one of those who emailed ;)

------
rfzabick
I'd like to meet Chicago HN folks. The evenings of the 27th through the 29th
work for me.

------
danglazer
Wednesday sounds awesome. Please add me to the list. Thanks!

------
anthonycerra
30th sounds good. It'll be cool to meet other Chicago HNers.

------
kingkilr
So long as it's after tomorrow that's good by me.

